# Big Watches on small wrists......



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

Whats the general feeling with regards to bigger watches on skinny wrists.

Recently picked up a Casio MDV106-1AV - lovely Budget diver watch

Im just wondering if it looks too large for my skinny wrists now im wearing it.

Is the Seiko 007/009 smaller looking?

have ordered a NATO strap - maybe that will look better

I wanted a larger dial because of my crap eyesight - I really should wear my reading glasses more 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Not much we can do without a photo, but at the end of the day shouldn't it be about what you like, and not what other like?


----------



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I think the lug-to-lug length is sometimes more important than the width (from 9 to 3). My opinion is that if the lugs extend over the edges of your wrist, the watch is too big for you.

I have an LLD which is reasonably normal sized in diameter but has very long lugs, meaning it's too big for a lot of people. Conversely, I have watches of 45mm in diameter but with short lugs, less than 50mm, which wear fine.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Big on the wrist is ok as long as you are comfortable with it :thumbs_up:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

mr mash said:


> Whats the general feeling with regards to bigger watches on skinny wrists.
> 
> Recently picked up a Casio MDV106-1AV - lovely Budget diver watch
> 
> ...


 Andy, don't worry about it if you like it.

I have the same problem (?) and with the old peepers.

When I'm reading, with glasses on,and look at the time, I am often amazed at how nice the watch looks now that it's in focus.

Rob....


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I think you just about get away with the Casio as it's not to 'fussy' with lots of bits sticking out :thumbsup: I've said before though some of the sizes of watches recently seem to be getting a bit ridiculous :yes:

Nice watch BTW :thumbsup:

N.B. As others have said though if you like it who gives a c*** what others think? :biggrin:


----------



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks everyone - its my first budget Diver style watch

I have ordered a Bond Zuludiver Nato strap - so will see how that looks, as im not sure about the rubber.

straps can totally transform the watch - cant they


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I have very skinny wrists and have to agree about the lug to lug length comment. This one for instance is mahusive compared with my usual vintage watches, but because the lugs are short it doesn't dwarf my wrist.










007 for comparison.


----------



## dfswf (Jul 16, 2016)

A someone else said...It's the lug to lug that seems to matter most to me not the width. I recently went from 40 and below watches to two that are 43 of the same length. The 40 now seems too small.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for this thread, This is a constant problem for me as I do have very slim wrists. I started out feeling that I just couldn't wear larger watches but I have since modified my stance somewhat and now do sometimes wear fairly large watches. The lug-to-lug 9-3 measurement is indeed the key distance as to whether a big watch is feasible, in addition to considerations of weight and thickness. I do have to avoid very heavy or clunky watches that feel a bit clumsy on my slim and now painful wrists. As for what other people decide to wear, I tend not to make judgments because "live and let live" is a motto I try and abide by - the point being that variety is the "spice of life" I know, I have just used two clichés in one sentence, but I can forgive myself if you can. :teethsmile:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

For me the size of a watch doesn`t come into the equation, the main criteria is - do I like it? If the answer is yes (and it`s a man`s watch) then, be it huge or tiny, I`ll wear it...

*MARINA MILITARE (Parnis)` Seagull cal.3600 17 Jewels.*










*вмф CCCP 700M (`Vodolaz` Anchor-1, full lume dial), Vostok cal.2409 17 jewels.*










*"Services" "airman" `SWISS MADE` (by the Fleurier Watch Company),15 Jewel 13 ligne movement, silver case, circa 1926/7.*










*Services HENDON, `FOREIGN MADE` (by Oris, Switzerland) cal. 200g 4 Jewels, circa 1937.*










Photos obviously not to same scale :teethsmile:


----------



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

robden said:


> Andy, don't worry about it if you like it.
> 
> I have the same problem (?) and with the old peepers.
> 
> ...


 lol,,,,,,,,,that's EXACTLY the same as me- I also bought a Blue Orient Bambino this week, looks lovely- but when I stick on the reading glasses

wow- that sunburst dial !!!!!!!

have booked an eye test for next week, as it was annoying me..

or maybe that's just because I have gotten into watches and want to appreciate them more


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You should remain with daintier watches, just as do I.



















:laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> You should remain with daintier watches, just as do I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 William,you`re such a girly






:laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> You should remain with daintier watches, just as do I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Could you post a larger picture please. I can't see it properly.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Little and large.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The lug to lug need to fit your wrist otherwise not only do you look like a clown, you will knock it ding on door jams etc


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *MARINA MILITARE (Parnis)` Seagull cal.3600 17 Jewels.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Perfect .... on average



:teethsmile:

everyone is entitled to their own opinion - even if they are wrong. 36 - 42 mm that is it all else is folly !!!



William_Wilson said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 you appear to have been bitten by a baby dalek :thumbdown:

:laugh:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Friend of mine is really into getting a Panerai or IWC Chronograph, problem is the watches look huge and quite frankly ridiculous on him. Strap hanging over the ends it looks like when one of my kids tries on one of my watches. I have large wrists and I can just about pull off a 44mm watch but I tend to avoid them anyway. Sorry but the big watch thing on a man just looks plain daft and looks like someone picked a watch out their dads watch box. The only time it does look decent is on a womans wrist as a bit of a fashion casual thing.

I do sometimes wonder what people were thinking when I see them with these oversized watches which is usually all bezel and case with some tiny dial in the middle or only batons so you cant even read the time accurately. In short no, I am not a fan of big watches and would not recommend one especially to someone with thin wrists.


----------



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow. New NATO looks great!! I can now definitely see the appeal of changing the strap 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Services HENDON, `FOREIGN MADE` (by Oris, Switzerland) cal. 200g 4 Jewels, circa 1937.*


 Funny....I don'y remember Chewbacca wearing a watch in the Star Wars films.......... :wicked:

(Big skates and thin ice.....)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:teethsmile:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> everyone is entitled to their own opinion - even if they are wrong. 36 - 42 mm that is it all else is folly !!!


 You are correct - everyone is entitled to their own opinion but you are sooo wrong!!!






:laugh:



Roger the Dodger said:


> Funny....I don'y remember Chewbacca wearing a watch in the Star Wars films.......... :wicked:
> 
> (Big* RED HOT* skates and wafer thin ice.....)


 :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> :teethsmile:


 Jesus!....you could have someone's eye out with that, Bond...... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I too have slender wrists and draw an absolute limit at 42mm but as others have said, other factors come in to play such as lug2lug, crown position & size and even how you wear it. You'll find the 007 a lovely size.

Personally, I think the afore mentioned watch looks bigger on the NATO, or certainly more protruding or pronounced anyway.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> :teethsmile:


 I tried wearing my Vodolaz on the left wrist but found the crown was uncomfortable, digging into the back of my hand, strangely it doesn`t dig in as much to my forearm when worn on the right wrist...



















BTW, I have one thing to say to all those who are worried about how they would look wearing a big watch & what others might think...

*BAAA!! *










:laugh:


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

mr mash said:


> View attachment 9998
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


 Looks perfect to me ...


----------



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

I love it on the NATO strap 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------

